# Quel processeur pour mon Mac Pro



## yvermeulen (13 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Mon mac me dit dans "À propos de ce Mac"
> Processeur 2 x 2.8 GHz Quad-Core Intel Xeon"
> Mémoire 6 Go 800 MHz DDR2 FB-DIMM

Ayant 6 Go de ram et une carte graphique raisonnable, je me dis que la meilleur idée pour booster mon mac pro serait de lui acheter son second processeur (que j'aurais dû acheter direct&#8230.

J'ai vu celui-ci qui me semble pas mal du tout :
http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/3544481/art/intel/core-i7-870-2-93-ghz-cach.html

*Questions :*
- Suivant le _À propos de ce Ma_c, pourriez-vous m'assurer que effectivement je n'ai actuellement qu'un seul processeur ?
- Que pensez-vous du processeur ci-dessus et est-il bien compatible mac pro ?​
J'ai l'impression que mes questions sont des questions de bases&#8230;mais ni Surcouf et ni même l'apple store de paris n'ont su me répondre !!

MERCI D'AVANCE !! 



Informations matériel :

  Nom du modèle :	Mac Pro
  Identifiant du modèle :	MacPro3,1
  Nom du processeur :	Quad-Core Intel Xeon
  Vitesse du processeur :	2,8 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :	2
  Nombre total de c&#339;urs :	8
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur) :	12 Mo
  Mémoire :	6 Go
  Vitesse du bus :	1,6 GHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :	MP31.006C.B05
  Version SMC (système) :	1.25f4


----------



## cherryblue (13 Décembre 2010)

tu as déjà 2 processeurs dans ton mac pro c'est clairement écrit : 2 processeurs Xeon quad core à 2,8 GHz soit 8coeurs au total, autrement dit ce sont de supers processeurs et ce serait étonnant que tu arrives à saturer ta machine avec ça...
6 gigas de ram c'est pas mal non plus. Tu dois déjà avoir une machine qui booste bien (j'ai le même mac pro que toi  )
d'ailleurs, ces processeurs coutent un bras! Et celui que tu cites en lien ne convient pas du tout à ta machine...

Pour booster la vitesse, remplacer le disque dur par un SSD est la meilleure option et tu sentiras une nette amélioration au quotidien (lancement d'applis plus rapide et applis plus réactives)


----------



## Sly54 (13 Décembre 2010)

yvermeulen a dit:


> Ayant 6 Go de ram et une carte graphique raisonnable, je me dis que la meilleur idée pour booster mon mac pro serait de lui acheter son second processeur (que j'aurais dû acheter direct).


Je plussoie évidemment ce qu'a écrit cherryblue; si tu ne veux pas de SSD il y a les velociraptor.

Et pourquoi booster ta machine ? Ou est ce qu'elle rame ?


----------



## ntx (13 Décembre 2010)

yvermeulen a dit:


> *Questions :*
> - Suivant le _À propos de ce Ma_c, pourriez-vous m'assurer que effectivement je n'ai actuellement qu'un seul processeur ?
> - Que pensez-vous du processeur ci-dessus et est-il bien compatible mac pro ?​
> J'ai l'impression que mes questions sont des questions de basesmais ni Surcouf et ni même l'apple store de paris n'ont su me répondre !!


Tu as acheté une machine à plusieurs millers d'euros sans savoir ce qu'il y a dedans  Les margoulins ont encore de beaux jours devant eux 

Et pour répondre à la question, on ne change pas les procs d'un MP comme cela. Tu pourrais y mettre d'autres modèles de Xeon mais pas de vulgaires i7 qui ne supportent pas le bi-processing. Et comme déjà dit, vu les prix de ces Xeons, pense plutôt à revendre ta machine et en acheter une autre. :rateau:


----------



## yvermeulen (14 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour vos réponses. 

En fait je suis graphiste et je trouve que mon mac manque de vitesse lors de traitement d'images sur photoshop et ou d'illustration complexe en vector.

Et à voir d'autre forum j'ai l'impression qu'une carte graphique n'y ferait pas grand chose (la mienne est une ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT)

L'idée du disque dur m'a effectivement traversée l'esprit.

Que feriez de plus pour booster une telle machine ?

(Je trouve que le "2 x 2.8 GHz Quad-Core Intel Xeon" est ambigue (4 x 1 c&#339;ur) x 2, même si j'ai acheté ma machine en sachant ce qu'il a dedans, je ne me le suis pas répété tout les jours pendant 3 ans)

Merci !


----------



## lat dior (14 Décembre 2010)

je ne suis pas graphiste mais j'ai exactement le même modèle que toi
pour booster le mac pro en question, je miserai d'abord sur de la ram. 
si vraiment tu commences à ressentir un ralentissement
dans un premier temps, ça devrait s'atténuer en la doublant par exemple
voire en triplant, ce qui peut être utile pour du traitement lourd d'image ou de la vidéo, etc.
ensuite, un disque dur type velociraptor, à défaut de ssd (cf. plus haut)
en l'état de cette configuration, je ne vois pas autre chose
sauf, à changer de bécane, et encore
le mac pro 2008 : 2 x 2.8 GHz Quad-Core Intel Xeon a encore de la puissance à revendre
ne fais pas une fixette sur cette histoire de double ou quadruple coeurs, tu fais fausse route
si tu as l'occasion, compare le temps de réponse d'un modèle plus récent sur une opération de même type 
et tu verras que la différence est loin d'être phénomale (quelques secondes, tout au plus)
mais encore une fois, augmente la ram, à mon avis, ton problème est là


----------



## cherryblue (14 Décembre 2010)

vu ton utilisation du mac, il est évident que tu tireras un bénéfice incontestable du ssd, surtout pour s'en servir de disque de travail sous photoshop, bien avant d'augmenter la RAM. Passer à 8 ou 10 gigas pourquoi pas, mais plus ne servira à rien, avec une config à 12 gigas, j'ai jamais utilisé plus de 8 gigas pour photoshop, ce qui est déjà énorme et peu courant

accessoirement, c'est vrai que la carte graphique d'origine est un peu juste. D'ailleurs, tu as de la chance qu'elle marche encore...


----------



## Sly54 (14 Décembre 2010)

yvermeulen a dit:


> Que feriez de plus pour booster une telle machine ?


Il faudrait, quand tu es en mode "utilisation forcenée du Mac" que tu ouvres le Moniteur d'activité (dans dossier Utilitaires) et que tu regardes la mémoire système, en particulier les entrées pages / sorties pages.

Si tu as bcp de sorties pages c'est que tu manques vraiment de RAM, tu swappes (tu utlises une partie du disque dur comme mémoire, ça ralenti fortement). Donc achète de la mémoire dans ce cas.

Par ailleurs, je crois que photoshop utilise une partie du disque dur pour stocker "des infos (fichiers temporaires ?)" : des disques durs rapides, voire très rapides (SSD, Velociraptor, je t'ai mis un lien dans mon précédent msg), devraient être un vrai plus pour ton utilisation.


----------



## esquisse1 (14 Décembre 2010)

Tout comme cherryblue ,j'ai installé un ssd sur le même modèle que toi,j'ai rajouté un second ssd comme disque de travail Photoshop et pour le catalogue Lightroom.
J'utilise ces 2 softs simultanément, tout ceci avec 12 Go de ram.Je peux te garantir n'avoir aucun soucis de ralentissement,ni avec Photoshop CS5,ni avec Lightroom 3.
J'utilise pourtant la machine de façon intensive (plusieurs fichiers de 5DMKII ouverts,des paquets de calques,etc...)
L'ami qui m'a revendu le MP est passé sur iMac 27",I7,8 Go de ram.Il est loin d'être convaincu du gap par rapport au MP 2008.(et en plus,il n'avait pas de ssd)


----------



## fau6il (14 Décembre 2010)

yvermeulen a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> ...



_Sans vouloir en remettre une couche  
1. Augmente d'abord ta RAM et alloue plus de mémoire à ToShop.
2. Un SSD  peut-être, en suivant l'avis des "collègues". _


----------



## Mac3160 (14 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir

Outre l'incertitude sur le gain en performances pures il semble que le montage du i7 870 en lieu et place du Xeon ne soit pas possible.

En effet les processeurs ont un système de fixation sur la carte mère qui diffère selon les gammes. Les liens ci dessous mènent aux spécifications des différents processeurs. On peut y lire  le "socket supported". Comme vous pourrez le constater les sockets sont différents. Autrement dit sur votre carte mère vous ne pourrez monter qu'un processeur ayant un socket identique à celui de votre Xeon. Il  faut maintenant trouver dans la liste XEON son bonheur.

Il en est de même pour les possesseurs de Imac qui ne peuvent pas changer un I7 870 pour un i7 950

XEON

i7 870

i7 950


XEON LISTE


----------



## cherryblue (15 Décembre 2010)

Mac3160 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Outre l'incertitude sur le gain en performances pures il semble que le montage du i7 870 en lieu et place du Xeon ne soit pas possible.
> 
> ...



Attention à ne pas tout mélanger...
Xeon d'accord, mais pas n'importe quels Xeon... Des Xeon, il en existe un paquet : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xeon

Tous pour autant ne sont pas, loin de là, compatibles avec le macpro!

Le macpro 2008 peut recevoir 3 Types de Xeon, cadencés à 2,8 , 3 et 3,2 . Le lien du Xeon que tu donnes n'est pas compatible avec le macpro et utilises par ailleurs de la DDR3 (et le mac pro 2008 de la DDR2)

POur le macpro 2008, il s'agit donc des Xeon Hapertown (famille 5400) E5462 (2,8), Xeon E5472 (3,0 GHz) et du Xeon X5482 (3,2 GHz), ce dernier entrainant une hausse de la consommation très importante par rapport aux 2 autres...  un Xeon X5482, ça coûte dans les 600 à 700 euros pièce, et il en faut 2 dans un mac pro... 
A ce prix, vaut carrément mieux le gaver de Ram et de SSD


----------



## Mac3160 (15 Décembre 2010)

bonjour

non non je ne mélange pas tout à commencer par le plus important la possibilité physique de mettre le processeur sur la carte mère c'est à dire le socket.
Le lien XEON LISTE mène à la production actuelle et officielle d' INTEL avec toutes les caractéristiques pour choisir un processeur dans la gamme de celui installé.
Les appellations nehalem, westmere définissent les architectures des processeurs.


----------



## cherryblue (15 Décembre 2010)

sauf que ce que tu ne comprends pas, c'est qu'un ordinateur mac n'est pas une machine dont ont peut aisément changer les composants sur le simple critère théorique de la compatibilité. Il y a une réelle interaction entre les composants choisis par Apple, et le fonctionnement de l'OS. 
Mettre un processeur autre que ceux initialement prévus par Apple, ça peut évidemment marcher, mais ça ne te garantit en rien que la machine conserve un fonctionnement sans faille. La consommation, la température, l'optimisation des ressources et leur utilisation sont autant de points qui résultent d'une interaction millimétrée entre le matériel et le logiciel. On n'est pas du tout dans la même démarche que l'assemblage d'une tour PC où une multitude de matériels peuvent être utilisés indifféremment, sans que cela n'ait d'importance puisqu'ils' n'ont pas été spécialement conçus pour fonctionner ensemble. D'où à ce titre une instabilité plus grande, des erreurs, du matériel sous-optimisé et dont on ne tire pas ou rarement la quintessence.
A l'inverse sur un mac, chaque composant a été choisi pour fonctionner parfaitement avec les autres. Il en résulte un fonctionnement très stable, où chaque ressource est pesée et optimisée.
C'est ce qui fait dire souvent que le matériel Apple est dépassé et qu'il a 2 générations de retard. Peut-être. Mais à l'heure actuelle aucun fabricant de PC n'a à ce point ce soucis de choisir les composants qui réunis formeront un ensemble fonctionnant au millimètre. Je me souviens de la dernière tour DELL qu'on avait acheté au boulot, certes, très bien équipée, mais dont le lecteur de carte buggait car les pilotes ne convenaient pas, le RAID posait problème car la carte RAID ne fonctionnait que sous XP alors que la machine était livrée sous VISTA etc. Clairement une situation que tu ne rencontreras pas sur Mac. D'où des choix qui peuvent surprendre (pas de blue-ray, pas d'USB 3) mais qui ont une cohérence dans un ensemble


----------



## philippe.z (17 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,
Je relance cette discussion, si je comprends bien le changement de processeur sur un Mac Pro westmestre est donc possible après achat ?
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Sly54 (17 Mars 2011)

Tu as un article ici, pas certain qu'il réponde exactement à ta question


----------



## jeanmi044 (18 Mars 2011)

Changer de processeurs sur un MacPro, j'y ai songé à une époque mais vu les tarifs, le plus sage est de le  vendre et de racheter un neuf, avec une AppleCard reparti pour 3 ans de tranquillité. Pour moins cher, mettre 2 SSD dans le MacPro, un pour les applications et l'autre comme disque de travail et le cache des applications, la petite maison sur le disque d'origine, pour le 4ème emplacement un disque de grosse capacité pour les sauvegardes (TimeMachine par ex.) si avec ça il n'est réactif, c'est qu'il un problème quelque part.


----------



## Theladykiller (20 Juin 2011)

J'ai lu ce que vous aviez ecrit. Moi, je possede un Mac pro (achete en 2008) 2 x bicoeur XEOn 2,66, 5 Go de Ram. 
Je l'utilise pour le montage video, la MAO, et le graphisme... En fait, je suis inde et il me sert autant pour le boulot que pour mes passions.
Au debut, c'etait le pied, l'ordi le plus rapide jamais possede/vu.
Mais depuis une bonne annee, les CPU peakent frequemment surtout en MAO (logic pro 9), j'avais installe un utilitaire et la RAM suffit. C'est bien les CPU qui sont surcharges...
Du coup, j'aimerais savoir ce qu'il y a de mieux a faire pour ne pas reinvestir dans un mac a 3500 euros...
Changer le CPU ? Acheter des sortes de cartes/DD dediees capables de soulager le mac lors d'enregistrements multipistes (je ne trouve vraiment plus le nom) ?
Si vous avez une idee, merci de me tenir au courant...


----------



## Sly54 (21 Juin 2011)

Pas encore vu comment les processeurs des MP 2008
Je le regrette bien d'ailleurs


----------



## Emmanuel94 (24 Juin 2011)

je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, lorsque tus achètes une machine ce qui est important ce n'est pas ce qui est dedans maius ce que tu peux faire avec... les deux sont liés, mais je n'ai pas le temps de comparer les vertus de tel ou tel composants. Part contre je sais ce que je veux faire avec avec quels logiciels et dans quelles conditions de confort, de la même manière que lorsque j'achète une machine à laver ou un appareil photo.


----------



## IceandFire (27 Août 2011)

Bonjour, bien content d'avoir trouver ce thread, car je voulais booster mon macpro, donc je pense doubler la ram de 8go à 16go et mettre un velociraptor de 600 go...


----------



## VanZoo (17 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Comme le créateur de ce topic, j'aimerais avoir vos avis: Ai un Mac Pro 2006 Xeon quad 3.0Ghz et l'ATI 1900 bidule. Ai 5G de Ram

J'envisage de changer bossant professionnellement sur de la vidéo ( Imac ou futur Mac Pro 2011 )

Ou le booster avec SSD et Ram ? ( car depuis quelques temps, il s'est sérieusement ralentit et je peux très difficilement travailler )


----------



## fau6il (18 Septembre 2011)

IceandFire a dit:


> Bonjour, bien content d'avoir trouver ce thread, car je voulais booster mon macpro, donc je pense doubler la ram de 8go à 16go et mettre un velociraptor de 600 go...



_C'est une bonne idée que j'ai efficacement appliquée vu les prix des SSD.  
Mais dès que ces derniers seront "accessibles", je pense m'en procurer au moins un, pour voir. _


----------

